# Betta Ad at School



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I posted this in the ad section of my schools website: 

My name is Dominnic and I am in 8th grade. I am a member of the International Betta Congress and breed show quality bettas. I am posting this ad because I am aware of how popular bettas are as pets. Unfortunately they are often mistreated due to false information given at pet stores. Please visit my website, www.bettachat181.webs.com, and check if your betta is in the proper living coniditions.

Thank you.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay! Keep spreading the word Mr.Vampire! 

Nice website you have


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Yay! Keep spreading the word Mr.Vampire!
> 
> Nice website you have


 Thanks!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I love your bright red plakats by the way! Beautiful!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

That's pretty cool 

On the other hand, people might think you're crazy/weird/whatever else lol ;P


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Eh, who cares what they think  I wish I could think of some cool way to spread the word about betta fish care!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> I love your bright red plakats by the way! Beautiful!


I love them too! Now if they'd stop fooling around and spawn......


Learn To Fly said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> On the other hand, people might think you're crazy/weird/whatever else lol ;P


I go to a small school so everyone knows I'm the betta freak 

This ad was more directed to parents.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, great idea Mr.Vamp, I might make a few fliers (without my name seeing as I go to a larger high school with a few creeps >.>) like that, with the little tear tab things with both your website and this forum as well as a few other good sites, and see how it goes~


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

JKfish said:


> Lol, great idea Mr.Vamp, I might make a few fliers (without my name seeing as I go to a larger high school with a few creeps >.>) like that, with the little tear tab things with both your website and this forum as well as a few other good sites, and see how it goes~


 Thanks for picking my site  Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

my betta used to live in a 1g huge wine glass. pshhhhhhh my baby living in style now with his 5g tank, heater and air stone


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I wonder if I could make fliers and put them up around my college without people guessing it was me  I am the huge fish freak around here, and everyone knows it!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Taylor, does it matter? :lol: Embrace your inner "freak!"

Lol, I know most of my peers would guess right off the bat it's me, but for the most part they're good about not thinking too much of it.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, maybe I can put some up in places people would never expect me to go. Like the Library XD

Just kidding, I'll put them up in really public places that aren't near my dorm so no one will suspect me  I want to be a secret betta vigilante type person... except without the using illegal means part XD


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

MrVamp I am always shocked whenever you mention something about your age.. you sound so mature!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I love them too! Now if they'd stop fooling around and spawn......
> 
> *I go to a small school so everyone knows I'm the betta freak
> 
> This ad was more directed to parents.*


I was joking lol 
And I do too...only 60 kids...but not very many people know about my bettas, or fish in general. 

I mentioned I have bettas once, and one kid said, "I used to have a betta. But then my little 4 year old brother decided he (the fish) was hungry and needed breakfast and poured cereal and milk in his tank."
That made my lol, even though it's pretty sad for the fish. 

We're raising trout at school, and even though it's not bettas it's pretty cool. They just hatched over the weekend. It would be even better if they bred bettas for science (nice ones of course, did it properly and found homes for them all.)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> MrVamp I am always shocked whenever you mention something about your age.. you sound so mature!


I agree!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have A blog that is going to be a little like your website. Only has 1 post at the moment.http://Bettahidout.blogspot.com


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good Mr. Vampire! Kudos! Have you been approached yet about them?


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

dude ur in 8th grade?!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, Mr.V is young, but he sure knows his stuff!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

He sure does! Knows WAY more than most people I know. =]


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

^Ditto.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice website, Dominnic!


----------

